# DIY bubble filter



## gsxr1000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone got anything for this? I don't like to order things related to growing online. (paranoid) :shiftyeyes: But I want to venture into the hash making.
So i need a DIY water filter.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 17, 2009)

ld first check local hemp shops they might have bubble bags oherwise i have way doing small amounts at a time with a blender
1add ice water and trimmings that have been in freezer for 1/2 hour
2blend for 30 sec
3 filter through wire coffee screen to catch most leaf matter into glass bowl
4 put bowl into frige for a couple hours
5 strain through paper coffee filter and dry whats on it
it works but isnt the best got me good and baked


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for the idea, but that not really what I'm looking for. My area doesn't have hemp shops.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Mar 17, 2009)

I know u don't like ordering online but if ur interested there are bags on ebay and your user ID is kept private so no one will know what you bought.

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320347722657&ssPageName=MERC_VIC_RCRX_Pr4_PcY_BIN_IT&refitem=320335449014&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&usedrule1=CrossSell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=algo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%26itu%3DUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4


----------



## gsxr1000 (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks man I'll look into it. Still trying to go the cheap route though.


----------

